# I'm on a sabbatical



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

To the dismay of my friends and the delight of my enemies, I am taking some leave. A lot better than advertising my sufferings on the main forum.
à bientôt, du moins je l'espère. :tiphat:


----------

